# comment trouver le flux d'une video rtmp avec wireshark



## zonzon (3 Avril 2011)

bonjour, je cherche désespérément un moyen de télécharger des video diffusées en streaming avec le protocole rtmp ou rtmpe. J'ai entendu dire que c'était possible de trouver l'adresse de la video grâce wireshark, mais je dois avouer que je n'y connais rien et que wireshark c'est du chinois à mes yeux. Donc si quelqu'un aurai la grande bonté de m'expliquer  comment faire avant que je m'arrache tout les cheveux de la tête ce serai super sympa. Voici le liens de la video que je souhaiterai télécharger merci d'avance 
http://www.rti.ci/cgi-bin/page.cgi?g=Detailed/4196.html;d=1


----------

